

Roller coaster riders - tomazstolfa
http://www.funkykaraoke.com/2011/08/roller-coaster-riders.html

======
Swizec
This likening of entrepreneurs to roller coaster riders ... I guess you just
have to be a little bit mad for this gig :)

A good question someone should research is whether a thrill seeker makes a
better entrepreneur than a steady individual looking for "safe" ways to
increase key metrics, whatever they may be.

~~~
jmarovt
First you have to get to the "increase key metrics" phase...

And it usually takes quite a roller-coaster fanatic to get there in the first
place.

------
Andza
Let's take another ride then!

